# Hunting a Reservation



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

So, here's a question or 2 for y'all -- In most instances, if you hunt, for example, upland birds on a reservation which has a license requirement and tribal game department enforcement staff, who enforces that reservation's / tribe's game laws? Can a State game enforcement officer enforce state law on the reservation? Can the State require a state license in addition to the required tribal license for someone who will be hunting only within the bounds of the reservation? Do I need a lawyer? Just kidding.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

no the state guy cant do any thing on tribal land but if you are on a road ditch that is state land they can and if you are on deeded land they can. there is a lot of state and tribal intermingalled and with out really knowing the country you can end up on either one with out knowing. what reservation and where I know the 2 around here pretty good


----------

